# Systembericht erstellen lassen



## gamermaus2 (8. Juni 2018)

Hallo, mit welchem Tool kann man am besten einen Systembericht erstellen lassen? Im Gerätemanager fehlt mir der Punkt "drucken". Den gab es doch früher?

Viele Grüße,
Gamermaus2


----------



## clown44 (8. Juni 2018)

Mit Speccy kann man so was machen. 
Da hast Du dann eine Detaillierte Übersicht in Verschiedenen Punkten:

- Zusammenfassung
- Betriebssystem
- CPU
- Ram
- Mainboard
- Grafik
- Speicher
- Optische Laufwerke
- Audio
- Peripherie
- Netzwerk


----------

